# 8 Baby Turtles and Tortoises: Cute, and Critically Endangered (Photos)



## News Bot (Nov 7, 2015)

Can these tiny turtles help prevent their species' extinctions?

*Published On:* 07-Nov-15 06:26 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

